# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  [Help] - Água da Costa ou Água de Osmose + Sal

## Armando J M Fernandes

Olá,

Queria pedir a vossa opinião para o seguinte:

O que vocês aconselham para iniciar o aquário, tendo em conta que vou usar 75% de Rocha morta e 25% rocha viva, o total de litragem ( 750 L ) água do mar... ou fazer esses 750 L em casa com sal?

Aceito outras sugestões =)

Cumprimentos,
Armando

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Eu até por razões económicas uso água natural. Só uso sal para fazer tpas quando não posso ir ao mar.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

> Eu até por razões económicas uso água natural. Só uso sal para fazer tpas quando não posso ir ao mar.


É como eu :Pracima:

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Acho que vou encher o aquário directamente da torneira... lol  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

torneira com osmose????

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Há quem o faça sem osmose... é que com osmose o gasto de água é astronomico... mas... não sei senão será melhor fazer 750 Litros de osmose...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

lembre-se que vai ser a base do aquario é preferivel ir ao mar do que usar agua da torneira.

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Sim Paulo, dai eu estar a ponderar fazer os 750L via Osmose.
E o Sr. aqui está no céu  :Wink:  :yb665:

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

se fosse eu ia ao mar sempre usei e até agora tem dado certo, ou entao de osmose numca fazia da torneira

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Bem, mas o mais economico será mesmo ir ao mar... porque gastar quase 2000Litros de agua e aproveitar apenas 750 + o preço do sal... e a trabalheira de fazer agua salinada... dá que falar.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

sim fica caro

----------


## João Seguro

Atenção que fazer água salinada sem osmose é o maior erro que se pode fazer. Entra logo carradas de porcarias para o aquário e nunca mais nos vemos livres das algas.

----------


## Armando J M Fernandes

Olá João,

Isso não irei fazer, tenho a certeza.. ainda por cima num aquário que vai ficar "quase para a vida". Não quero cometer erros (embora não seja facil).
1 Abraço

----------

